# Easter egger with red eyes?



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Anyone ever seen one like this? Wondering what it might look like


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure what you're asking, Mitzy. But I've been sick the past week so I might be being dense.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Just seeing if anyone has a guess what she’ll look like, or heck if anyone has seen an albino with color?! Or a colored chick with red eyes? Sorry you’ve been sick!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are the eyes actually pink? It doesn't show through on my monitor.

I can see the barring on the winds. Who are the parents? That could give you a better idea of what it will turn out to be.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Hopefully this shows it better. Both eyes are red like an albino. But like you mentioned she does have barring on her wings. 
She bought her at a feed store so could be anything  just was labeled Easter egger, it will be cool looking, and she can see out both eyes


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sadly, no the red isn't coming across on my screen. This one is going to be a mystery until it grows up. Will it be fertile would be one question. 

That kind of barring could be seen on Silkies too. With Silkies they'd lose that head pattern when they got their big bird feathers. But if it's an EE no telling what it's going to do.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I can see the red in that last pic, how strange that it would have the pattern on it's head and wings...I have never seen anything like that. Must be some sort of mix. The bars on the wings almost reminds me of a barred rock. But as for what it will look like when it grows up, no way of telling for sure just yet but I would imagine it will be beautiful.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I’ll have to keep you guys updated! I’m excited to see it develop!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Absolutely! Please send pics often


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm not sure how often it will be but I will hopefully do it every week 
This is from today!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think the barring will remain. It did on my white Silkies. Well the males anyway, I never checked for it in the females.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Very cool looking though. Whatever it ends up looking like, it's beautiful right now


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Here's some new pictures!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can only see the barring at the very tips of the feathers. 

Do see more?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I see very faint barring in the middle of the wing still but it is definitely more pronounced on the tips.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

It’s faint throughout but definitely more pronounced on the tips


----------

